# Propane Tank Cover?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Has anyone here needed to replace theirs? Our Outback is a 2002 and we purchased it used. I noticed it did have a small crack on the seam when we bought it. After our last trip I noticed it is completely coming apart at the seam ( think one of my boys might have done it playing ball out in the front yard and a ball hit it.

What do I do in getting a new one? Anyone have any idea of how much it might cost?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Doesn't take anyone to hit it with anything. Darn thing falls apart from just sitting there! One of the worst inventions I've ever seen.

Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm having a fit with mine!!! It is splitting in two places on the ends closest to the camper, it routinely comes unfastened while towing, it has scratched several places on the fiberglass body of the camper, and I'm sure there are other things that I am just not aware of yet.

I need to go to the dealer and see if he will warranty it and get me one of the new ones, just haven't had time to do it.

I would be interested in knowing how much they cost. I have even considered trying to build something myself out of wood to enclose the propane and battery compartments, but then I started thinking about the additional weight and decided otherwise.

Good luck

Jason


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> I need to go to the dealer and see if he will warranty it and get me one of the new ones, just haven't had time to do it.
> 
> [snapback]41625[/snapback]​


I can tell you that this is NOT one of the 12 things(LOL) that Outback warrants.

They will tell you that under "normal" conditions that these covers last forever and that "you" must have done something (like use it) to cause it to crack --

then they will pass you around from Customer Service rep to customer service rep (they only have three) before the last one will get upset with YOU for even calling and will point out to you that its your repsonsibility to take care of the equipment and that it was fine when it left the factory...

anyway the dealer told me that the cost with shipping was a little over 100.00 ... that translated to me as Duct Tape 2.19 a roll


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

I need to go to the dealer and see if he will warranty it and get me one of the new ones, just haven't had time to do it.
>>>>>>

Are the "newer" ones different then my 02 one?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes the newer one's, beginning in the mid '05 model year are one piece, and tan in color.

I would go ahead and try the warranty replacement. I know of at least one other member here that was able to get his replaced through warranty. What can it hurt to ask.

My dealers service manager confirmed with me that there were alot of problems with the two piece style, and they had replaced a number of them under warranty. Why else would Keystone have made the change....

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Our cover cracked while under warranty and the dealer replaced it. It took quite a while to get it from Keystone, but I'm sure the dealer didn't eat the cost and Keystone must have covered it. We are out of warranty now, and it is still in one piece. The rubber fasteners, though, just don't work. We put a bungie around the cover when traveling to hold it on and not rely on the fasteners.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

Dealer replaced mine as weel with the new one pc tan cover.







Much more sturdy!







Still hassle to get on and off tho!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

When we first bought our new TT and were picking it up at the dealer, we saw a new one-piece cover in the service area and insisted that they install it before we had the flimsy riveted-together white one fall apart on us. Without this forum, we never would have known.









The new one-piece cover is very sturdy. Doubt it will ever be an issue unless the rubber bungee things let loose and the cover flies off!







We will keep a close eye on that and hopefully it won't happen.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well so far my 2 piece white one has not been an issue but I did modify it by adding cushions to the bottom of the cover where it sits on the tongue to keep it from moving around.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Mine was showing signs of impending doom, so I bonded a piece of fiberglass with epoxy to the backside of the seam that was failing. We'll see if it works.

Kevin P.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Ours is splitting as well on both sides the dealer is trying to get ours replaced under the warranty.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine was falling apart also, so I added about 10 more rivets along the seam. Looks to be holding up pretty well but we have a 1000 mile trip coming up next week (that will be the true test). I also added the 1" wide weatherstrip under the cover which keeps it from shifting around. The damn thing is still a pain in the a** to remove though. Check with your dealer to see if he will replace- can't hurt to ask.









Good Luck


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Ours literally imploded while going down the road two summers ago. There was a stiff crosswind on the Interstate and last thing I saw it was flying about 20 feet in the air







. Luckily it landed well off the road.

Our dealer did warantee the new cover and it is much sturdier. I did have to modify it with the saw, however, to make it fit around the WD hitch bracket.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> Mine was showing signs of impending doom, so I bonded a piece of fiberglass with epoxy to the backside of the seam that was failing. We'll see if it works.
> 
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]41690[/snapback]​


Thats the first thought I had when I read the problem. Hope you'll let everyone know how it works out. It should work great and a fiberglass repair kit is about 20.00 at your local parts store. MESSY JOB THOUGH Carl R.


----------

